# How would Lord of the Rings movies been if Nicolas Cage played Aragorn?



## Mr.Underhill (Jul 12, 2022)

He declined the role. Here is one guy trying to imitate a Cage impression. Just wonder how the legacy of Lord of the Rings would have been if he played such a famous written character like Aragorn


----------



## Ent (Jul 12, 2022)

I did not know Mr. Cage was even considered for the part.
But I can honestly say I'm VERY thankful he had the presence of mind to decline.
He has neither the demeanor, nor the skills, to carry it off.


----------

